# Kurz mal vorgestellt.....



## fuxe13 (22. Sep. 2009)

Nun entlich hab ich soweit, meine Teichvorstellung

Hallo erstmal. Auch ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum.

Lese schon einige Zeit mit und hab schon vieles gelernt.

Nun mal zu meinem Projekt. Dachte mir im März, da baue ich einen Teich . Die Idee war ein naturnaher 

Teich,der auch aml zur Abkühlung herhalten soll und den Kindern auch etwas Spaß bereiten sollt. Desweiteren 

sollen ein paar Fische reinkommen, sodas der Teich auch ein Leben hat. 

Ich habe das ganze in eine Hanglage eingebaut. Dadurch konnte ich ohne Bagger arbeiten. An der Unterseite 

mußte eine Stützmauer errichtet werden, welche an der höhsten stelle ca. 2,5 Meter hat, um eine Wassertiefe 

von ca 2,20 Meter zu erhalten. Da wir "Steinreich" sind, war es mir leicht, die benötigten Steine 

heranzuakarren und mit Erde auszufüllen/verschwemmen. Dadurch ist die Mauer sehr stabil. An der Unterseite 

(im Querschnitt) hat sie eine Breite von 2 Meter, oben etwa einen halben Meter. Das ganze wurde dem verlauf 

des Grundes angepasst, daher der Ovale Grundriss.

So weit so gut, hoffte auf eine natürliche Abdichtung, daraus wurde leider nichts 

Nun ja, so mußte ich in den sauren Apfel beissen und mit Folie arbeiten. Dadurch wurde das Ganze etwas 

teurer als geplant/gedacht. Und weitere Kleinigkeiten, die etwas verfeinert wurden, da es ja schon egal war 

 (Sitzplatz gepflastert, Böschungssteinmauer)


Mein Vorteil/Nachteil ist ein Bach den ich über meinen Teich "umleite". Der einzige wirkliche Nachteil ist, 

daß das Wasser bei/nach einem Gewitter mit feinen Schwebstoffen versetzt ist. Deshalb habe ich einen 

Absperrer eingebaut, damit kann ich die Wassermenge im Bachlauf regeln.
Jetzt kommt noch ein Standart-Filter von Naturagart davor, um mir die feinen Schmutzteile rauszufiltern.

Als Folie kam EPDM mit 1,5mm zum Einsatz. Den Randbereich habe ich mit Ufermatten abgedeckt. Am Bodengrund 

habe ich Flies ausgelegt und mit Steinen beschwert. Auf der Pflanzstufe sind 20 Pflanzen verteilt und über 

10 am Teichgrung. Hoffe das nächstes Jahr alles fest anwächst.

Unser Fischbesatz besteht aus 8 Goldorfen, 10 Nasen und 6 Kois. Sowie 11 Teichmuscheln.
3 blau/grüne Mosaiklibellen sind regelmäßig am Teich, einen Molch habe ich gesichtet. Ausserdem sind 3 

kleine __ Frösche vorhanden. Und das alles in relativ kurzer Zeit 

Bin mal auf eure Komentare gespannt....

Lg Walter


----------



## fuxe13 (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

Noch ein paar Bilder....


----------



## ouzo (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

Hallo Walter

erst einmal :willkommen

Mann oh Mann, watt schön  

Wenn ihr auf eurer Teichterasse sitzt habt ihr einen direkten Blick auf einen Fluß im Tal   ?  ( letztes leider etwas verwackeltes Bild)

Viel spaß euch noch mit eurer Oase und hier im Forum


----------



## ron (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

Hallo Walter,

:Willkommen2        auch von meiner Seite. Na, das sieht nach ganzer Arbeit aus!   Schade, dass es mit der natürlichen Abdichtung nicht geklappt hat. Ist auch eine enorme Herausforderung und ohne Zufuhr auch kaum zu machen.

Auch wir "leiten einen Bach um": ein Schlauch mit 30 mm Querschnitt hält das Wasser ohne Probleme auf Niveau. Sprich: der Teich läuft ständig über. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch eine Dimension eines Gartenschlauchs genug gewesen wäre. Hin und wieder ist der Schlauch leider verstopft und dann sinkt das Wasser einen halben cm am Tag. Also so verrückt ist die Abdichtung auch nicht. 

Was mich richtig begeistern könnte ist eine spezielle Pumpe von der ich mal gehört habe. Sie wird vom Wasser angetrieben und braucht also kein Strom. Bei einem Gefälle von einem Meter im Fluss/Bach, soll sie 25 m. hoch fördern. 

Grüsse aus Norwegen

Ron


----------



## fuxe13 (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

@ouzu
Das ist unser See vor Ort, Blick vom Teich zum See 

@ron
leider ist der Boden zu durchlässig, kam nur auf eine Höhe von ca. 90cm ohne Abdichtung, danach war schluß


----------



## paper (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*



fuxe13 schrieb:


> @ouzu
> Das ist unser See vor Ort, Blick vom Teich zum See
> 
> @ron
> leider ist der Boden zu durchlässig, kam nur auf eine Höhe von ca. 90cm ohne Abdichtung, danach war schluß



Hallo Walter,

toller Teich, tolle Aussicht!

Nicht so bescheiden, schließlich ist der See vor Ort, nach Wörthersee, Millstättersee der 3. Größte in Kärnten.


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

und nicht zu vergessen auch der tiefste Kärntner See!!!

Grüße an die Oberkärntner Fraktion ... Ex-Drautaler (Ferndorf), der jetzt in der Landeshauptstadt wohnt!


----------



## fuxe13 (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

Nun ja der "tiefste" nicht geade, aber 54m sind ja auch nicht soo wenig 

Habe sein nun einer Woche eine ganz tolle Sicht, ca. 2m und das ganz ohne Technik 

Hoffe mein NG-Filter kommt bald, damit möchte ich noch den letzten Feineintrag unterbinden.


----------



## fuxe13 (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

Hat von euch auch jemand das Problem, das nach dem Regen die Sicht weniger wird?
Ist das "Normal" ??

Übrigens habe ich gestern den NG-Filter eingebaut, angeschlossen und aktiviert.

Mußte erst noch ein feines Isoliergehäuse bauen, damit der Filter über den Winter durchlaufen kann. Bin gespannt, ob die Isolierung reichen wird.....


----------



## CrimsonTide (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

aber hallo ... der Millstätter See hat über 140 m Tiefe und ist der wasserreichste See Kärntens  bei 54 m hätte sich schon so mancher Apnoetaucher dort den Knöchel verstaucht oder die Birne angehaut


----------



## fuxe13 (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

Das stimmt schon, nur ist der See im Hintergrund der Ossiachersee


----------



## CrimsonTide (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*



paper schrieb:


> Nicht so bescheiden, schließlich ist der See vor Ort, nach Wörthersee, Millstättersee der 3. Größte in Kärnten.



ui, da hab ich mich dann wohl vertan ... ich hab aus dem Posting fälschlicherweise entnommen, dass es der Millstätter See wäre ... naja, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil  mea culpa!


----------



## fuxe13 (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

is ja nix passiert 

ist ja nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt....und die perspektive dazu...


----------



## fuxe13 (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

Nachtrag

Habe vor ca. 4 Wochen meinen Filter eingebaut. Einen Naturagart Standard-Filter. Da er für meine Zwecke am besten geeignet ist. Zwar nicht ganz billig... 
Ich habe ja einen echten Bach als Zulauf. Daher benötigte ich ja nur eine Reinigung des Wassers, ohne sonstigen Schnick-Schnack.

Habe ein VF-8 Modul zu einem Grobfilter modifizier, da mir das Originalteil zu Teuer war. Habe den Boden mit einem Plexiglas zugeklebt, aus Edelstahl Lochblech (Lochung 1mm) einen Z-Förmigen Einsatz zurechtgebogen. Habe heute die erste Reinigung gemacht. Ca. 1 Liter feinstem Modder, nur aus dem "Grobfilter" der Rest arbeitet ganz gut.

Kann nur sagen, hat sich für mich ausgezahlt.

Schönes Wochenende an alle


----------



## fuxe13 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kurz mal vorgestellt.....*

Mal einen Nachtrag...

Wir haben die Fische aufgestockt 

Jetzt schwirren 75 Stück durch den Teich 

Habe heute 2 __ Molche, 1 Frosch und 4 __ Schnecken entdeckt.


----------

